# Fuel Tank Capacity



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

Does anyone know the fuel capacity of a 92 Sentra XE? I don't have the owner's manuel and can't find it online anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

if it's anything like the se-r then its about 11 gallons, give or take .1 or .2. i only know cause i ran out of gas one time and i put a little over a half gallon and drove about 4 miles and i put in 10.6 gallons. 

hope that helps


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

11.2 gallons. it says it in the owners manual.


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

ive been able to put i think 11.6 in my tank before, 92 e


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

13.2gallons


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

> *sno -* 11.2 gallons. it says it in the owners manual.


I agree. The most I ever put in was close to 11.3 but I was running on fumes. It also depends if the gas station is level or not. You may be able to put in more or less than a full tank of gas.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *13.2gallons *


I think this is only for B14 sentras. I have a 96 and it has a 13.2 gallon tank. Seeing as though you have a 94 it might have a 13.2 gallon tank as it could be an improvement over the other models.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I must not be the only one getting tired of this question and the variable answer...


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

Mine holds 5 and a half, it leaks


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

while running on fumes, i hae been able to get in 10. but for some reason mine always has to fill up with around 9.5 gallons. i think i got shrt changed wth my gas tank
jr


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Don't trust the fuel gauge. That image is scanned right out of the owner's manual.


----------

